# Keine Verbindung zum MP 177DP!!!



## reini (16 Dezember 2010)

Hilfe!!!

Ich setze für meine Diplomarbeit ein MP 177DP mit Anschlussbox DP-Basic ein. Das Panel ist neu. Zum Konfigurieren ist das Panel direkt am PG eingesteckt. Beim Tranferieren mit dem WinCC 2007 erscheint nach wenigen Sekunden die Meldung: Es konnte eine Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden. Profibusadresse habe ich kontrolliert. 
Muss ich im WinCC noch etwas konfigurieren?

Bin dankbar um jeden Tipp!

Danke Reini


----------



## JesperMP (16 Dezember 2010)

Verwendest du vielleicht ein PC Adapter, entweder seriell oder USB Variante ?

Dieser kannst du nicht direkt an das Panel anschliessen, weil der Adapter benötigt 24V von das Schnittstelle, was nur die Schnittstellen auf die CPUs haben.

Nimm doch das ethernet Schnittstelle. Es ist besser, einfacher, schneller.


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Habe das Kabel beim Siemens Programmiergerät bei der MPI/DP Schnittstelle angehängt und mit dem MP 177DP dirket verbunden.Das rote Kabel vom Panel ist an der Anschlussbox DP eingesteckt. Die Anschlussbox ist via Profibus an der CPU 313-2DP verbunden.


Versuche mal mit Ethernet.


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2010)

Das MP 177DP hat keine Ethernet Schnittstelle.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Dezember 2010)

Ist das ein Mobile Panel 177, oder ein Multi Panel 177 ?


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2010)

Es ist ein Mobile Panel 177 DP


----------



## Verpolt (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Schalt vorübergehend den Transfer auf MPI. Gib eine Adresse an (1=OP/MP)
Übertrage über MPI das Projekt.
Schalte danach auf Profibus zurück


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert nicht. 
Das Panel ist direkt am Programmiergerät angeschlossen.
Weder die MPI Adresse 1 noch die Profibusadresse 1 vom Panel wird am PG erkannt.

Auf dem Mobile Panel habe ich folgendes abgelesen:
V01.00.01.00-01.34
Bootloader 1.0
Bootloader Rel.Date 12.5.2005

Im WinCC Projekt ist die Version des Panel V. 1.1.0.0
Habe die Versionen im WinCC mal geändert. Da konnte ich weder Generieren noch Transferieren.

Ich habe schon ein paar  OP77/ OP73 in Betrieb genommen, aber das MP177DP will einfach nicht...


----------



## JesperMP (17 Dezember 2010)

Wiederholung:


JesperMP schrieb:


> Verwendest du vielleicht ein PC Adapter, entweder seriell oder USB Variante ?
> 
> Dieser kannst du nicht direkt an das Panel anschliessen, weil der Adapter benötigt 24V von das Schnittstelle, was nur die Schnittstellen auf die CPUs haben.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 Dezember 2010)

reini schrieb:


> Im WinCC Projekt ist die Version des Panel V. 1.1.0.0
> Habe die Versionen im WinCC mal geändert. Da konnte ich weder Generieren noch Transferieren.



Hast du mal ein OS Update gemacht??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## JesperMP (17 Dezember 2010)

reini schrieb:


> Auf dem Mobile Panel habe ich folgendes abgelesen:
> V01.00.01.00-01.34
> [..]
> Im WinCC Projekt ist die Version des Panel V. 1.1.0.0
> Habe die Versionen im WinCC mal geändert. Da konnte ich weder Generieren noch Transferieren.


Du musst das V1.1.0.0 in WinCC Flex Projekt nicht ändern. Warum es überhaupt möglich ist mit diese Einstellung zu spielen weiss nur Siemens.

Wenn es klappt mit der Verbindung wirdst du automatisch gefragt ob du ein OS Update auf das Panel durchführen willst. Dann passen die Firmware Versionen miteinander.

Antwort doch bitte welchen hardware du hast zwisschen dein PC und dein Mobile Panel.


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe eine CPU 313-2DP, einen Controller E-1130 DP für einen Linearmotor, eine Anschlussbox DP-Basic und das Mobil Panel 177DP.

Anschluss Reihenfolge vom Profibus; 
1. CPU
2. Controller
3. Anschlussbox DP
Das Panel ist mit dem roten Kabel an der Anschlussbox eingesteckt.

Das Panel ist wird von der Anschlussbox gespeisst. Zm Transferieren vom WinCC 2007 Flex habe ich das Panel direkt an der am Siemens Programmiergerät integrierten DP/MPI Schnittstelle angehängt.

Wie welcher Schnittstelle wird das MP177DP in Betrieb genommen? MPI, Profibus.
Braucht es dafür ein spezielles Kabel? 

Danke für die bisherigen Tipps...


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2010)

reini schrieb:


> Ich habe eine CPU 313-2DP, einen Controller E-1130 DP für einen Linearmotor, eine Anschlussbox DP-Basic und das Mobil Panel 177DP.
> 
> Anschluss Reihenfolge vom Profibus;
> 1. CPU
> ...



Du kannst beim Hochfahren ins System gelangen und dort die Schnittstelle umstellen. Soweit mein Gedächtnis reicht ist die default auf serielle Schnittstelle eingestellt.
Dann mit dem PG Teilnehmer suchen, damit siehst du welcher Teilnehmer da und wie verbunden ist.

bike


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2010)

Die Schnittstelle kann ich noch ändern, wenn das Panel hochgefahren ist.
Das Panel wird nie als Teilnehmer angezeigt, weder im seriell, MPI oder Profibus Modus. 
Ich werde ein anderes Panel anschliessen. Vielleicht ist etwas am Panel.


----------



## bike (18 Dezember 2010)

reini schrieb:


> Die Schnittstelle kann ich noch ändern, wenn das Panel hochgefahren ist.
> Das Panel wird nie als Teilnehmer angezeigt, weder im seriell, MPI oder Profibus Modus.
> Ich werde ein anderes Panel anschliessen. Vielleicht ist etwas am Panel.


Dein Panel fährt hoch bis zu den Buttons an denen du die verschiedene Funktionen einstellen kannst?
Hast du die Schnittstelle dort auf MPI und Teilnehmer 1 eingestellt?
Wenn dem so ist, versuche vom Simaticmanager "Erreichbare Teilnehmer".
Dann sollte sich das TP melden.

bike

P.S: Dass das TP defekt ist schließe ich nahezu aus


----------



## reini (18 Dezember 2010)

Das Panel fährt hoch und wechselt automatisch in den Transfer Betrieb. Durch den Cancel Button kommt man zu den verschiedenen Funktionen.
MPI und Teilnehmer 1 eingestellt. Bei den erreichbaren Teilnehmer meldet sich nur das PG (Adresse 0)

Das Panel ist direkt am Programmiergerät an der Schnittstelle ( MPI/DP ) angeschlossen. 
Muss ich das Panel mit der MPI Schnittstelle von der CPU verbinden?


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2010)

reini schrieb:


> Das Panel fährt hoch und wechselt automatisch in den Transfer Betrieb. Durch den Cancel Button kommt man zu den verschiedenen Funktionen.
> MPI und Teilnehmer 1 eingestellt. Bei den erreichbaren Teilnehmer meldet sich nur das PG (Adresse 0)
> 
> Das Panel ist direkt am Programmiergerät an der Schnittstelle ( MPI/DP ) angeschlossen.
> Muss ich das Panel mit der MPI Schnittstelle von der CPU verbinden?



Nein, so wie du es beschreibst stimmt alles.
Wie ist die Schnittstelle deines PG eingestellt?
Wenn du am TP MPI einstellst, dann solltest du auch am PG MPI einstellen.
Ich kenne das Problem, dass wenn die Schnittstelle auf Auto steht der Transfer nicht startet.

Wenn du dies alles so gemacht hast und keine Verbindung bekommst, fällt mir gerade nix mehr ein

bike


----------



## reini (19 Dezember 2010)

Die Schnittstelle ist auf MPI eingestellt;
- am PG
- HW Konfig. vom WinCC  
- Panel 

Das rote Kabel am Panel hat 2 Stecker. 1 x Profibus und 1 x Speisung.
Werde mal den Profibus Stecker entfernen und den Tranfer über die MPI Schnittstelle nochmals versuchen. 

Reini


----------



## reini (20 Dezember 2010)

Geschafft!!!

Die Verbindung zum Mobile Panel 177DP funktioniert.

Im WinCC>Kommunikation>Verbindung>Knoten>war die CPU313-2DP als Knoten definiert. Auf "kein Knoten" gewechselt und das Panel wurde über Erreichbare Teilnehmer erkannt. OS Update durchgeführt und danach den Knoten wieder auf die CPU 313-2DP gewechselt.

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps!!!

Reini


----------



## Bobbele (21 Dezember 2010)

*Profibus DP*

Moin,
ich habe eine S7 226 und programmiere mit Micro Win nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

ich will eine EM277 hinzufügen aber ich weiß nicht wie, ich habe schon einige Foren durchforstet aber ncihts gefunden bitte um hilfe. Ich muss ambesten genau wissen was ich in Micro Win machen muss damit alles funtioniert ich will dann über DP eine andere SPS ansteuern.

Danke


----------

